# Storing your probes and base



## cooter79 (Nov 4, 2020)

How does everyone store their meat probes and base units when not smoking?


----------



## tag0401 (Nov 4, 2020)

I keep mine in the box it came in. You can also purchase cases on Amazon


----------



## Coreymacc (Nov 4, 2020)

I have thermopro and amazon sells a case that is custom made for it.  When I buy the thermometer I also buy a case then its never unprotected. 

Corey


----------



## Murray (Nov 4, 2020)

I also keep mine in the original box after it has sat on the counter to ensure any condensation has evaporated.


----------



## 2Mac (Nov 4, 2020)

I  keep my probes in a case I bought when I bought the Inkbird 4 probe unit.
Works like a charm.


----------



## dr k (Nov 4, 2020)

The magnetic base sticks to the side of my microwave. I  hang my probes by the plug straight with a spring clothes pin or draped over a chair/hanger after they are unrapped. Pit probes are unplugged and stay in the smoker.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Nov 4, 2020)

I keep my Fireboard base unit in a case designed for it. I use these to keep my probes tangle-free and easy to use:







I also wrote a review of these which you can ready here if interested.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 4, 2020)

Inkbird has some nice cases for the equipment they sell, got a great case for my 6x and room to out a instant read made by them in it also, they had a great sale a few weeks or so ago, Amazon carries a lot of products made by them and other manufacturers


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 5, 2020)

Geez, I just throw mine in a drawer!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2020)

I put my Maverick in my corner gun cabinet, in my living room.
I put each probe in one of my Double Barrel muzzles, and I let the cables hang down along the outside of the barrels, and the units go on the barrel shelf.

Bear


----------

